# My Apiary



## Waterbird17 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just installed another 2 nucs and everything is going good... I think. 



























McDonald's bee feed...kinda













Drinkin pond


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

You're more trusting of McHoney than I am. No way I would do that as there is no way to tell where it came from or what is in it (foul brook spores, etc.). -js


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ditto dixiebooks. But I'm more afeared of foul brooD spores. lol 

I'm no purest, but I don't like the taste of McHoney, so wouldn't feed it to my horse, let alone my bees. Trashcans are good places for those.

Nice looking apiary, but I wouldn't think you would need to feed now. Thanks for showing us your hives.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang! You busted me, Mark. And to think that I pride myself in my spelling. But then, I'm a purIst. (We're even. LOL.) -js


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking good but get rid of that honey that you have no idea where it came from ASAP. If you need to feed your bees do it with sugar syrup not honey.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

dixiebooks said:


> Dang! You busted me, Mark. And to think that I pride myself in my spelling. But then, I'm a purIst. (We're even. LOL.) -js


Before I saw it spelled out I thought it was foul BRUT. heh,heh


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

My beehive in Santa Monica, CA


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

In addition to concerns about the potential spread of pestilence, I wouldn't feed my bees honey on their doorstep anyway. Here, I'd have a robbing frenzy that would only end after the hive was decimated.


----------

